# NAch Exception weitermachen



## lindin (8. Oktober 2004)

Hallo, ich lese per jdbc DAten aus einer Datenbank aus. Das erzeugt bei bestimmten DAtensätzen eine Exception, da ich innerhalb der Datenbank eine Funktion anwende, die einen Fehler verursacht. Jetzt möchte ich einfach mit dem nächsten DAtensatz weitermachen, nachdem dei Exception abgefangen wurde läuft aber das gesamte Programm(Servlet) nicht mehr. Ist es so, daß bei einer Exception immer gleich das ganze Programm hängt, oder wird irgenwie entschieden, ob diese Exception sehr heftig ist oder nicht oder so... ?


----------



## Thomas Darimont (11. Oktober 2004)

Hallo!

Nimm doch einfach den try{ } catch - Block in die Schleife mit auf ...

```
...
while(rs.next()){ //Solange wie noch Datensätze vorhanden sind
   try{
    ...
   }catch(Excpetion e){
    ...
    continue; //Nächsten Schleifendurchlauf anstoßen...
   }
}
...
```

HTH

Gruß Tom


----------



## lindin (12. Oktober 2004)

Danke, ich kannte continue noch nicht!


----------



## Vincentius (12. Oktober 2004)

Das *continue* kannst Du Dir eigentlich sparen: es geht sowieso mit dem nächsten Schleifendurchlauf weiter.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (12. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

... es sei denn es gab ne RuntimeException ...
aber ansonsten hast du schon recht.

Gruß Tom


----------



## RedWing (12. Oktober 2004)

Es kommt drauf an ob nach dem try, catch Block die Daten weiterverarbeitet werden,
wenn ja ist ein continue schon zweckgemäß...

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## lindin (12. Oktober 2004)

Hm, also klappt trotzdem nicht!
Irgendwie wird der trotzdem die Exception von dem chatch aufgefangen, das am Ende des Blockes steht...


----------



## Franz Degenhardt (12. Oktober 2004)

Was für eine Exception ist das denn? Wenn du catch(Excpetion e) durch catch(Throwable t) ersetzt, kommt da keine Exception mehr dran vorbei.


----------



## lindin (12. Oktober 2004)

Also es ist eine SQL-Exception, die irgendwie von der Datenbank geworfen wird!

Also ich habe das ganze Mal direkt per TOAD auf der Datenbank ausprobiert und da kann ich mir leider auch nur die Datensätze angucken, die fehlerfrei sind. Deswegen ist es wohl ein DAátenbankproblem, weil anscheinend gar keine weiteren DAtensätze nach dem Fehler ausgegeben werde. 
Ich muß mich wohl wieder an dei DAtenbankexperten in diesem Forum wenden, die mir bisher auch nicht weiterhelfen konnten ... :-(


----------

